# Help identify catfish



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

Help me identify this albino catfish please.

Any help is massively appreciated  

http://instagram.com/p/XvEgcjrT0i/


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

it seems to be the Albino pangasius catfish shark....


----------



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you !. The smallest fish I have in my tank are melanotaenia boesemani rainbow. I'm hoping that it won't hurt them ?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

from my experience and articles i've read catfish mostly mind their own business...they're not like loaches that can sometimes get aggressive...


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

oh and also they are one of those fish petcos and petsmart do bad to sell... he can get huge, like "i need 100G tank" huge... they are sold as tiny juvies at petshops...for now you got the tank but he will outgrow it...a lot...


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

and therefore get rather territorial if you mess him up by closing him in a 10 or something...in the future though...oh, a few thumbs ups: have a lid, dont scare him, he will jump out...have nerves, he can sometimes play dead...dont be too quick on your decisions...growing, he will eat any tankmates that fit in his mouth...also, will become nocturnal feeders as they grow, preferably feed them just before or after turning the light off...


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

yannis2307 said:


> oh and also they are one of those fish petcos and petsmart do bad to sell... he can get huge, like "i need 100G tank" huge... they are sold as tiny juvies at petshops...for now you got the tank but he will outgrow it...a lot...


Oh, it will need something much, much larger than 100 gallons.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

yes, i agree, i was talking about the "near" future...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

observe the position of the mouth on the catfish.....it is at the front and not on the bottom ...on the bottom means a scavanger...in the front means predator...they have the potential to reach 4 feet in length....your bosemani will soon be snacks...


----------



## blake21 (Jan 6, 2013)

Umm I am not trying to be rude but I have the same fish and it is a albino ID shark. They grow very slow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

blake21 said:


> Umm I am not trying to be rude but I have the same fish and it is a albino ID shark. They grow very slow.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same fish Pangasius is another name for it(it is also the genus name)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ID shark or iridescent shark are nothing more than the common trade names..Pangasius is the scientific name of the group it is part of....there are several species of pangasius ; some of which can reach 8 feet in length....actually it is a relatively fast growing as many species of catfish are....


----------

